# Fancy a quiet break in Shrewsbury?



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I've just collected my van from its storage at a local campsite, Brookdale Farm. I was surprised to see that there was no-one camping there. Eryl, the owner, tells me that it has been a quiet year so far.

So, if you fancy a no frills campsite, electric, toilet, shower, washup, laundry, within a 15 minute easy walk of Shrewsbury town centre, get on the phone now. Full details in CC handbook page 441. 01743 360821.

Don't be put of by the lane leading to the site, it looks a bit ropy, but once on the site you could be out in the country, just google earth it, SY1 4DA. There is no traffic noise but be aware that there is a railway line alongside, not that intrusive though. 

As an added bonus you should be able to get into the local bowling club, about 300 yards, if you fancy a drink.

I have no connection with the site other than using it for storage.

Shrewsbury has loads of attractions to keep you occupied and many eating places.

Peter


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I recently did the Shrewsbury mh show and friends who went a day early stayed at a small site nearby, this sounds like the one..
Is there a website or anything else ? I am not in cc or ccc.
Would it be any good for a rally as thats my local Mcc group area..

Shrewsbury is a lovely place for a break..


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Sorry no website. The site details are:

Eryl Groom
Brookdale Farm Caravan Site
Greenfields
SHREWSBURY
SY1 4DA

01743 360821.

The site is set out in two grassed areas surrounded by trees and shrubs with EHU, no hardstands. Plenty of space between vans. Ladies and Gents toilets and washing facilities with a separate indoor washup area and laundry. Only one shower though. The approach is a gravelled road with a tight turn under railway bridge (I have no problems with 20' coachbuilt but I wouldn't like to take an RV through, although I believe someone did once! Streetmap will take you right up to the site entrance so if in doubt have a look.

The rally field, no electric, is not in use at the moment. Discuss your requirements with Eryl and I'm sure she will try to facilitate.

Peter


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Perhaps £15 a night has something to do with it.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No doubt it is top of the ladder in pricing for a CL but perhaps it is worth it?
I prefer not to be charged for electric or showers that I wont be using so £10 is what I'm prepared to pay.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"I prefer not to be charged for electric or showers that I wont be using so £10 is what I'm prepared to pay. "

As you're a Trader see if you can negotiate a deal then let us all know how you get on :wink:


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I take your point Techno. Personally I generally use facilities and think £15 per night is pretty good for a site so well placed for Shrewsbury town centre. There are a couple of commercial sites in the area, both very nice - in fact superb facility-wise, but they charge in excess of £24 at this time of year and are not so well placed! I would be hard pressed to justify £9 per night for these.

I think that Brookdale is an ideal site for motorhomes as it is so well placed for the town.

As an aside we have just booked a week at Rowntree Park, York for next week at £24 per night and am happy to pay it as everything you want is within a short walk. At other times, like you, we use non-facility sites that are not so well placed but use the van or public transport to get around, but this obviously adds to your nightly cost.

Peter


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yew Tree Inn - Pub stopover South of Shrewsbury*

Just 11 miles south of Shrewsbury down the A49 towards Ludlow try the Yew Tree Inn at All Stretton. Only £5 per night but free if you have a meal (all home cooked).

Large flat carpark with grass around the sides.

Details in MHF campsite directory.

There is a Rally Field a mile further on at Church Stretton but I don't have the details to hand.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

*Rally Field*

Tonka asked about Rally Fields around Shrewsbury. When responding earlier I did not have the details to hand of the Church Stretton Rally Field which had good reviews by CCC members. I have now found the details, hope it helps. :

Site Owner: Mrs L Madeley. Email: [email protected] Tel. 01694 722204

Spring Bank Rally Field
Shrewsbury Road
Church Stretton
Shropshire
SY6 6HB
OS Map 137 Grid Ref: SO 459943 
Latitude: 52.5435
Longitude: -2.7978


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Well just arrived back from Shrewsbury, stayed at the Oxen touring park, OK not the cheapest but I chose it because the Park & Ride is adjacent and so is the Co-op, Chippie and a Chinese so met all our criteria, also a Chemist for the sunburn lotion ( needed this week).
Stayed in Ludlow Sun/Mon at Whitcliffe campsite, on a hill 1 mile west of town, views to die for, £27 for 2 nights inc. electric.
Downhill walk into town but we did get a Taxi back at my insistence, too hot and my legs where giving way, well worth the £6.
One thing I noticed in Shropshire is that Motorhomers are reluctant to wave to each other, I always wave but got very little back, must be a northern thing!

Barry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> One thing I noticed in Shropshire is that Motorhomers are reluctant to wave to each other, I always wave but got very little back, must be a northern thing!
> 
> Barry


???? northern thing :x you must meet the same motorhomers as me, fewer and fewer seem to wave  
I always say, "I hope your wheels drop off" :lol:
And I am what you might call a northern er, north of Watford, but Bedford (your abode) is also North of Watford but really I am from the North Midlands  near to Shropshire :lol:
If you go by the Watford thing :?: you also could be classed as a Northerner :lol:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok I originate from West Yorkshire but have lived in the south for a long time and the southerners seem to wave quite a lot, maybe the Northerners at least above Watford Gap can tell I am a turncoat and that is why they deft me out.

Barry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lived down south for well over 20 years, well south west, still got the straw in my mouth, but my best mates, and real friends are from down there


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Us Shropshire folk may be 'strong on the arm & weak in the head' but Northerners we are not!

As for £15 per night plus according to the blurb having to be 'members' is too steep but that seems to be the way of things. There is a site adjacent to the Green Dragon Inn just Shrewsbury side of Welshpool at Buttington that charges the same but no club membership needed there.

Rod


----------

